# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευή εκτυπωτή 3D

## info@kalarakis.com

Μόλις τον τελείωσα
Κεντρική μονάδα GT2560 rev A+ (plus)
Τραπέζι 280 Χ 300 Υλικό τζαμι pirex ( To είχα)
είναι ιδιαίτερα στιβαρή κατασκευή, αν και δεν χρειάζεται τόση ΑΛΛΑ αυτά τα υλικά είχαμε αυτά βάλαμε
Στο τραπέζι δεν έχω βάλει auto level γιατί λόγω της κατασκευής δεν χρειάζεται. Η πλακέτα έχει την επιλογή για servo Εξ ου και το plus
θα μπορούσα να του βάλω αισθητήρα προσέγγισης και να πειράξω το λογισμικό όπως στο μικρό.

Το ακροφύσιο είναι 0.3 και 1.75mm Σκέφτομαι να το κάνω 0.6 και 3mm για τα μεγάλα κομμάτια και να έχω το μικρό για τις λεπτομέριες
Τερματικοί διακόπτες είναι όλoi μαγνητικές επαφές
Όλα τα υλικά τα είχα

----------

agis68 (15-05-18), 

Lord Vek (17-05-18), 

vasilllis (15-05-18)

----------


## aris285

ωραία δουλειά καλοδούλευτο να ειναι. Μπράβο.

----------


## agis68

καλοδούλευτο και συγχαρητήρια

----------


## georgeb1957

Συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σου.
Βάλε μας και ένα βιντεάκι  να το δούμε να τυπώνει.

----------


## pet

Καλοδούλευτο

Το ότι έχει το leadscrew απο την μια πλευρά είναι θέμα  βέβαια.... δεν κάνει miss-align το bed ?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

όχι δεν χάνει 
Ότι οδηγούς έχει στο Χ έχει και στο Ζ 
12εκ είναι με μπίλιες

----------

